# Bargain Leupold



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a few decent quality optics in my stable including Vortex, Burris and Nikon. They work fine and the warranties can't be beat.
The other day I found a VX-I 3x9x40 at my favorite pawn shop and managed to get it out the door for $158. There was a turret cap missing and the turret knobs were worn so that some numbers were faded. Otherwise the scope is in great shape and of course Leupold optics are as good as any and better than most.
I googled the Leupold C/S # and called them up. I told the C/S guy my story and in a couple of minutes he had all the info he needed and my turret knobs and caps are on their way, no charge or even shipping.
I had my credit card out and was ready to pay whatever number he gave me. Zero is a number I can live with!
Leupold customer service is as good as I have found!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a good friend who always runs into these great deals, . There's time and effort involved, but, sometimes people just want to unload a product. Especially my buddy up in western, ny. Where you can't pawn a gun. 
Good deal


----------

